# Is this a Pontiac Tempest Custom



## Sixfigures7 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok so Bear and a few other guys have really layed into me on this site

but here we go again ... I have been really trying to ID this car

The VIN 235370B137196

The Pontiac Custom S was a single model year car that was marketed between the Pontiac LeMans and the Pontiac Tempest. For reasons unknown, this one-year only nameplate replaced the previous model years Tempest Custom name in the Pontiac line-up.

The Custom S was only available for the 1969 model year. The car was originally to be called the "Pontiac TC".[1]

It was available in six different body designs: two-door convertible (VIN #'s starting with 23567xxxxx), hardtop coupe (VIN 23537xxxxx), sports coupe 

Tell me that Im that Lucky and I got a Tempest Custom with a 400 4barrell
and its value and significance:bannana:



Pontiac Custom S - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

If your VIN had the number 9 prior to the letter B you would have a 1969 Custom S hardtop coupe. But since you have a 0 instead, it is a 1970 LeMans Hardtop coupe.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I just read your other thread with the RAM AIR IV and I think your talking about the same car on this thread.

The 3537 was used in 1969 for the Custom S (pic 1) and the 3537 was also used for the 1970 LeMans (pic 2). These cars have different lines. These pictures should tell you which car you have.


----------



## Sixfigures7 (Sep 27, 2014)

Roger that , I would like to thank you very much for providing me with such info 

Could you provide me with available motor trans options for a 1970 Lemans Hardtop

I would really like to get to the bottom of this mystery

The VIN Identifies the car with a V8 less than 100,000 Units

the car is in the body shop and im dying to get it back so i can look up some of the stampings block head etc 

IN the meantime i just would like to know what scenarios could unfold with the motor and trans that could have or did come in this car


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Info for your car:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, be advised that in 1970, the insurance companies were cracking down on musclecars like the GTO. Rates were skyrocketing. A few wise folks went the sleeper route and ordered a T-37 or Custom S or plain Tempest/Lemans with GTO running gear. They got a slightly lighter, faster car than the GTO, and saved a bundle on insurance. Had a friend back in the late '70's with a GT-37 (Or maybe T-37) that had the GTO 400, 4bble, TH400, and 3.23 rear gear. That car was just as fast as the GTO. So, not really far-fetched that a mere Tempest/Lemans of this vintage is packing some serious power from the factory.


----------



## Sixfigures7 (Sep 27, 2014)

I would like to thank you Gentlemen for taking the time to both answer and inform me as quickly and cordially as you have ...

I will be sure to let you know how it pans out atriot:


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

While you have it in the paint shop see if they can find the build sheet. That would answer all of your questions. My dad ordered a Cutlass S in 1972 that had all of the W-30 suspension parts and a 4 speed (unfortunately he went with a 350). He said you could order everything individually right down to the rear gears. I hope you got really lucky and the numbers or build sheet match up.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sometimes found under the rear seat...

Bill


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The build sheet can also be found on top of the gas tank. Or in the case of the Cutlass S I was telling about, we bought the car back when the third owner wrecked it and the build sheet was jammed inside of the frame.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Or....contact PHS! The information you receive from them will tell you every detail about the car that it left the factory with.


----------

